
Ask HN: Opensource webpage performance testing tool? - mitgraduate
There are tools like pingdom which test the page performance.<p>Is there something which i can invoke from CLI?
======
prashantmvikram
Are you looking for something like this
-[https://github.com/GoogleChrome/lighthouse](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/lighthouse)?
The GitHub page mentions CLI options. I've only ever used Lighthouse via
Chrome DevTools so I can't really comment on the CLI

